# Weird growth, What is it?



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

So, I look into My viv and I see a wierd kind of fungi Growing on the tank walls. I don't have any pics, so don't ask. It is orange, It looks kinda like a tree, and it is like a bunch of little veins. At the end of it, the veins get smaller but there are more of them. Then, at the very edge, all around the top of it, It become a very thick orange fungus. It grows on the glass walls. Can anybody tell me what this is? Most importently, will they harm my frogs? If you know how, you might be able to post a picture of what you think it could be, and I could see if they are the same. 

Thanks in advance, frog dude.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Slime mold, it won't harm frogs, grows super fast, and will be gone in a few days. You can pull it down or just leave it be.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, harmless slime mold. Looks really cool though doesn't it?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Yes, harmless slime mold. Looks really cool though doesn't it?


Yup, I'm going to leave it in my tank just because it looks so interesting!


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Pretty cool to take a dry erase marker and trace it on the glass every day- the speed at which they move is really something!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Yum!!! I've had mycelium of fungi do the same thing on some of my past vivs. The slime mold is pretty cool lookin though. Reminds me of a leaf that has decomposed and left a 'skeleton' of veins behind. 

Here's a great pic for those who don't know what we are talking about
http://discovermagazine.com/2009/jan/071/slimemold.jpg


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

josh_r said:


> Yum!!! I've had mycelium of fungi do the same thing on some of my past vivs. The slime mold is pretty cool lookin though. Reminds me of a leaf that has decomposed and left a 'skeleton' of veins behind.
> 
> Here's a great pic for those who don't know what we are talking about
> http://discovermagazine.com/2009/jan/071/slimemold.jpg


Yup, that's definitly it!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I get those blooms sometimes and they are only there for a day or so and then disappears into the abyss.


----------

